# Shadowsword Box Art



## mattjohndavies (Feb 9, 2008)

here is the image of the new Shadowsword










This kit contains part to make a Shadowsword, a Stormlord, a Banehammer, or 3 other variant tanks.

Enjoy

Matt

Please make sure to host images yourself in future chap, thanks - Syph


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks sick! what was its going price? 

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## mattjohndavies (Feb 9, 2008)

£60 same as the Baneblade


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Anything known as yet on the 3 other tanks?


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

wooo hooo vulcin mega bolter


----------



## mattjohndavies (Feb 9, 2008)

nope, sorry, that is all i know


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I wonder if this is available for £45 like the Stompa. Out of interest matt, is that your site the image is hosted on?


----------



## mattjohndavies (Feb 9, 2008)

No it isn't, but I have bought a lot of 40k off them.


----------



## LawLess (Jan 11, 2009)

it does come with the vulkan mega bolta option and it looks sweet.also looks like you could possibly makes up all weapon varients and swap them around.just guessing that though.gws arnt getting one until closer to the date though.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I love it. I laugh at my friend who just went and ordered a bunch of resin superheavies.


----------



## Degzi (Nov 10, 2008)

the resin ones are nicer if you have the money though


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

One of the others is called a Doomhammer. Stupid name isn't it? Like it was thought up by a 5 year old.

There's a pic in the January White Dwarf, in the Standard Bearer article. Not _too_ bad looking, but not really badass.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I like the look of the tank with the Mega-Bolter, one of those is definitely being added to my collection.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

The Sullen One said:


> I like the look of the tank with the Mega-Bolter, one of those is definitely being added to my collection.


yeah, the vulcan tank is definitely going to be in my army. I was about to buy the forge world version too, good thing my WD arrived in time.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Perfect centrepiece for my new IG army, where is the codex?


----------



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

I noticed that in the writing of the box in the White Dwarf it reads 'Bane Hammer' as a variant. Any ideas what that is? Or even the Doom Hammer, never heard of that one either. Rounds out the five its suppose to have as options to build


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

The Doomhammer's pretty similar to the stormsword, at least in terms of it's appearence. From the picture in WD 349's Standard Bearer, I'm guessing it's a siegesupport tank for urban warfare. As to the Banehammer I'm hoping it's the Mega Bolter armed tank.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Mega bolter! Sweet... gotta have me one of those.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I've just been over on the Warseer forum, and according to the posts there, the Doomhammer is basically a Stormsword, but with transport capacity.

The Banehammer is supposed to have a massive mortar, similar to the one named Thor used by the Germans during WW2, as well as transport capacity.

The Mega Bolter variant, which also has transport capacity is called the Banelord.

Note that all this is just rumour and hearsay so don't quote me.


----------



## mattjohndavies (Feb 9, 2008)

Cadian81st said:


> I love it. I laugh at my friend who just went and ordered a bunch of resin superheavies.


LOL!!

Poor him. How much money could he have saved by waiting??
:biggrin::laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Money is saved, yes, but the quality is not as high - A Lucius is better sculpted than the Apocalypse Baneblade - and the Shadowsword certainly is.

The Megabolter already has rules and is in the Apocalype Reload, and is a Transport (20, Terms and Ogres count double).


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Its out March the 7th apparently (If anybody wasn't sure) Priced at 58.70 GBP from Games Workshop stores


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

The Sullen One said:


> The Doomhammer's pretty similar to the stormsword, at least in terms of it's appearence. From the picture in WD 349's Standard Bearer, I'm guessing it's a siegesupport tank for urban warfare. As to the Banehammer I'm hoping it's the Mega Bolter armed tank.


The tank with the Vulcan Mega Bolter is the Stormlord, the Banehammer is armed with a Tremor Cannon.



The Sullen One said:


> I've just been over on the Warseer forum, and according to the posts there, the Doomhammer is basically a Stormsword, but with transport capacity.
> 
> The Banehammer is supposed to have a massive mortar, similar to the one named Thor used by the Germans during WW2, as well as transport capacity.
> 
> ...


Too late, quoted! :biggrin:

As stated above the tank with the Vulcan Mega Bolter is the Stormlord, Banelord is already the name of a type of Khorne Chaos Titan so it would not be applied to an IG superheavy tank.


----------

